# experience with scanner/printer da Vinci 1.0 AiO?



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

anybody got experience with scanner/printer da Vinci 1.0 AiO?
my wife bought a combined scanner and printer for me.
is there anybody, who could give me specific hints or advice on that thing?


----------

